# Some of our cattle



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 17, 2008)

Took some pics of the cattle yesterday.

Here are the cows ready to be milked:






Some of the large heifers-there's ususally 30-35 in this group. This is just a few:





Small heifers:


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice looking DIGS for your girls! you keep a nice place


----------



## CowGirl95 (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice cows!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 18, 2008)

you have some nice looking cows an heifers.looking at your flatbarn makes my knees ache.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 18, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you have some nice looking cows an heifers.looking at your flatbarn makes my knees ache.


I've learned to milk without having to squat all the time!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 18, 2008)

thats better on your knees.but hard on your back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Not so bad as I'm not doing any lifting-pipeline. Plus, I do rotate if the back is tired I will squat and visa versa.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 18, 2008)

had a friend that milked in a flatbarn for over 40yrs.an it blew out his knees biggtime.he built a new dairy an we tryed to get him to build a harringbone barn.but he wasnt used to it so he built a bouble 4 flat barn.he had 2 seperate milking systems in it.so if 1 side went down.he could keep milking on the other side.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 18, 2008)

We're not building anytime soon, so I have to make due with what we have.


You know what is really hard on the back?...................Picking 4 rows x 7 feet of greenbeans!


----------

